
Lessons learned building an open source business - kawera
http://werd.io/2015/open-issues-lessons-learned-building-an-open-source-business
======
kawera
And a thoughtful response to this article:
[http://upon2020.com/blog/2015/11/responding-to-ben-
werdmulle...](http://upon2020.com/blog/2015/11/responding-to-ben-werdmullers-
open-issues-lessons-learned-building-an-open-source-business/)

